# My Custom Hosting | KVM + OpenVZ | $4=1GB/50GB/1000GB | $7=2GB/100GB/2000GB | Native IPv6 | Limited



## MCH-Phil (Oct 10, 2013)

About *My Custom Hosting*

My Custom Hosting was registered back in 2009 and has been providing hosting to customers for almost 8 years.  We aim to offer your the most features at the lowest price possible. With multiple offsite backup locations, CloudFlare, Softaculous and Nginx+Varnish, and now OpenVZ and KVM VPS, we feel we are almost there but if you have any suggestions to a feature we should add to our line-up please let us know!

 ​Plan Name: *VPSB-OCT-1GB-50GB-1000GB*​Virtualization Platform: KVM​Guaranteed RAM: 1024 MB​Swap: 1024 MB​SSD Cached Disk Space: 50 GB​Premium Transfer: 1000 GB​IP Space: 1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6​CPU Cores: 4​Monthly Cost: $4​Order Link: https://billing.mycustomhosting.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=56​ ​Plan Name: *VPSB-OCT-2GB-100GB-2000GB*​Virtualization Platform: KVM​Guaranteed RAM: 2048 MB​Swap: 2048 MB​SSD Cached Disk Space: 100 GB​Premium Transfer: 2000 GB​IP Space: 1 IPv4 + 5 IPv6​CPU Cores: 4​Monthly Cost: $7​Order Link: https://billing.mycustomhosting.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=57​ ​*Deal Sweetener*​KVM VPS purchased in CA will get 2x IPv4 for free (ARIN justification required)​Open a ticket after purchase and reference this thread for your second IPv4!​ ​*KVM Plans*​Available Here​ ​*OpenVZ Plans*​Available Here​ ​*Locations*​We offer two KVM locations, one in Montreal and the other in North Carolina.​Our KVM VPS are hosted in Montreal, Canada at the BHS-OVH facility.​Our KVM VPS are hosted in Lenoir, North Carolina at the Dacentec facility.​ ​*Speed Test / Traceroute / Looking Glass*​Montreal KVM Looking Glass​North Carolina KVM Looking Glass​ ​*Contact*​E-Mail / Ticket​


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 23, 2013)

What are the payment methods? And if i get one of those VPS's do you guys sell the cPanel License?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 23, 2013)

Paypal and Payza.  We do not sell cPanel licensing unfortunately.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 23, 2013)

If you had cPanel would order right now. But since not. Good Luxk for the business


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 23, 2013)

I can provide cPanel but you will be paying more for it than if you purchase yourself.  It wouldn't make sense


----------

